# Useful terms for Continental touring



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Try http://campingcar.enliberte.free.fr/01_som/lexi_sud.htm

A print-off taken with you or used as the bookmark in your sites directory might prove useful.
Maybe add some words of your own!


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

very useful, I've been gathering a list of useful phrases over the years, makes you sound as if you know what you're talking about.
Understand camping-cariste to be the driver of the camping-car?
pity we can't translate Aire into English in practical terms - spent a wasted couple of hours trying to park in Lancaster this week, think of the money I could've spent if we were welcome!

8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I think that camping-cariste has a lovely ring to it but make sure that you sound the last 'e'


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> I think that camping-cariste has a lovely ring to it but make sure that you sound the last 'e'


go on . . . . . . . .

I thought you didn't pronounce last 'e' if there wasn't accent, 
don't pronounce last letter in fact.
???????

:? 
8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

You're right of course but if you pronounce the last 'e' more like an a and also the 'i 'as ee then camping careeste sounds beautifully Spanish and so ...........!
Ee! I can't wait for th'olidays.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Ee! I can't wait for th'olidays.


thought I'd seen a post somewhere said you'd just come back!!!!

or doesn't the proximity of the last one count :lol: :lol:

I just can't wait for the BST 'spring forward' lighter nights and all that. i think I could cope with winter if we didnt have to put up with the dark n wet bits. :wink:

8)


----------

